# white poop?



## zuldrak (Mar 13, 2014)

for the past few days i've been seeing white droppings around the cage and on the bed when it's play time. 
however, i'm not sure if they're all white to begin with, or if they just turn white over time, and here's why. earlier i saw one of the ratties take a poop, and it was normal brown color. then later i checked the same poop and it was white-gray.
i've heard this can be a symptom of liver problems, but they're both very young (6 months) and i don't think that's the case. they got into a chocolate bar the other day when i had my head turned, so could it be the chocolate still going through their system? i've also been cutting back on treats ever since i started to notice the white poop. 
another thing worth mentioning is that i'm currently transitioning their diet from the baby oxbow rat/mouse food to the regal rat food. they're on week two and i make sure not to put too much of the new food with the old one (doing the whole 1/4ths new food, 3/4ths old food and so on method.)


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

If you're worried, I would ask a vet for sure and hopefully they could give advice. They can also test the poops to see what's in them to see what might be causing it. But otherwise I would just say they are old and dried out and probably nothing to worry about. Depending on the litter you use, they can suck the moisture out quicker making them white sooner. My rat's poops are mostly old and white-ish after a few days if I don't clean them sooner.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Poops turn white or light gray as they dry out. Some people call these "ghost poops" lol. Nothing to worry about if the fresh poops are dark.


----------

